# Quick question on stuffed clams or clams casino



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 13, 2019)

I got to thinking about preparing some store-bought Matlaw's Stuffed Clams in the smoker.  Sure enough there was a youtube video from a few years ago that did just that.  Question I have is should they be defrosted first, or go in frozen just like you would prepare them in the oven?  I thought maybe a third of a piece of bacon might be good on top and add a little moisture at the same time, too.


----------

